# framework res help



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

Okay I Made a copy of the framework Res apk and I use winrar to put some png files in the hdpi folder I never unzip the framework apk and then I pushed it back in the phone using root explorer and rebooted my phone just bootloop I also tried using the kitchen and It still stuck in bootloop any ideas?


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

What images are you changing?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

villae81 said:


> Okay I Made a copy of the framework Res apk and I use winrar to put some png files in the hdpi folder I never unzip the framework apk and then I pushed it back in the phone using root explorer and rebooted my phone just bootloop I also tried using the kitchen and It still stuck in bootloop any ideas?


You have to resign it whenever you modify the apk, which means adding or removing files from it as well.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

From what I know if u sign a system apk u have to sign all of them. So no don't sign it. It most likely didn't compile right.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

The battery is what I'm changing and I read somewhere that no need to resign unless I extract the file or am I wrong?


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

no need to resign system apks unless u want to resign them all.


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

How do you compile it?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

villae81 said:


> How do you compile it?


 You can compile/decompile with something like the apktool. other guy is probably correct though. It should need recompiled because the xml files for it will change.

http://code.google.com/p/android-apktool/


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

Instead of using root explorer, have you tried making a flashable.zip and just flash it via recovery?


----------



## gitku (Jul 4, 2011)

"YankInDaSouth said:


> Instead of using root explorer, have you tried making a flashable.zip and just flash it via recovery?


Yank is right .. you can't change framework on the fly without causing fcs out the wazoo and possibly loop .. using adb pull the file to your desktop unzip change whatever images you want not including .9 images ... See Google for how to change those .. rezip and make sure it is named the same as before .. windows will try to name it. Framework-res.apk.zip without you knowing .. then push back through adb while in recovery or flash through a zip if you know how to get it in a zip


----------

